# Abu Garcia 757 Spinning Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Original owner
Well maintained
Easily converts to left or right hand
Made in Japan
Rear drag knob
Push button spool release
Auromatic/manual internal trip bail
Ratio: 1.4:2
Capacity: 20/200, 17/220, 14/290 yds
Local pickup: $20
Shipping: Reel can be shipped provided payment is made via US Postal Money Order in the amount of $30


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel reduced


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, that was the first surf reel I bought myself. Brings back great memories. I need to go find that thing. GLWS!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Removed from sale


----------

